# [2008] Dunes Village Resort in Myrtle Beach - any info?



## chemteach (May 30, 2008)

I noticed this resort in the II directory.  Has anyone heard anything about it?  It looks very nice on the Dunes Village website.

Thanks in advance for any info anyone has!


----------



## tomandrobin (May 30, 2008)

I own at that resort. Its very nice, brand new resort. Phase one opened fall 2006, phase two opened fall 2007. The resort has two very large indoor water "parks". The outdoor pools are just ok, but does have large area with lounges and chairs. The resort was suppose to add a tiki bar poolside, but I have not been down this year to verify. There is a Seatle Best coffee shop on the first floor and two restaurants. Parking is across the street in a parking garage. The resort is located in a quiet stretch of beach. The residential section is to the south. All of the direct ocean front units are studios/one berooms, the two, three, and four bedrooms are ocean view. But since there are no towers south of the resort, the views are unobstructed.
The units for II are sold as fractionals.


----------



## chemteach (May 30, 2008)

Is it a nice swimmable beach area at the resort?  Why is the waterpark indoors?  Is it meant for people who vacation there during the colder weather?  Do you know if II ever gets summer weeks?

thanks in advance for the informatin!


----------



## tomandrobin (May 31, 2008)

chemteach said:


> Is it a nice swimmable beach area at the resort?  Why is the waterpark indoors?  Is it meant for people who vacation there during the colder weather?  Do you know if II ever gets summer weeks?
> 
> thanks in advance for the informatin!



The beach is very nice. South of the resort, the beach is pretty empty in front of the residential area. The ocean is very swimable in front of the resort, actually I find Myrtle Beach area very good for swimming. The water park was built indoor so it could be used year round. It was one of the selling points of the resort when we bought. We own several other condos in Myrtle and Dunes Village is by far our best rental unit, especially in the off season. 

The resort is new to II, this is its first summer in II. Originally, there were no timeshare units in the resort. When the last secion opened last fall, there were alot of people who backed out of their contracts. The developer decised to those units as fractionals. I have no idea how many fractionals have been sold. The fractional sales were either 6 or 8 weeks, but the weeks were throughout the year. It worked out that half of the sales only got 1 week in the summer and the other half got 2 weeks during the summer. A really crappy deal in my opinion.


----------



## angel72 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dunes Village Resort in Myrtle Beach*

This was one of the nicest places we've stayed at in Myrtle Beach.  The indoor water park (one in each building) has slides, basketball hoop, lazy river, & hot tubs.   They also had ping pong and pool tables, shuffleboard, etc near the water park.  I think the website is dunesvillage.com if you want to check it out.


----------



## mbguy123 (Jul 5, 2008)

Dunes Village is a very nice place, their indoor water park is awesome.  They just started selling Timeshare for Dunes Village this Summer.  If you want to book a preview I can help you out.. I'm a marketing coordinator for the Resort. just PM me.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 1, 2009)

*Dunes Village Resort*

*
TDU DVL* 

Dunes Village Resort
5300 North Ocean Blvd
Myrtle Beach, SC 29577 

Is the timeshare in a new building 
or is it a converted hotel complex
How many t/s units do they have


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 1, 2009)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> TDU DVL*
> 
> Dunes Village Resort
> ...



Brand new, built 3-4 years ago.


----------



## AREARDON (Feb 10, 2010)

*Dunes Villlage Fraudulent Sales Tactics*

Stay away from purchasing at this resort. 
As with most timeshare resorts in the U.S., this resort relies on incentivized Time Share Tours to generate sales. At this resort, the sales cycle follows this pattern: 

The customer is solicited to attend a tour for an incentive The customer comes at the designated time and signs in at the tour desk in the sales center The customer is greeted in the lobby of the sales center by their "Vacation Consultant" (salesperson) The salesperson explains timeshare and its benefits while asking questions that identify the needs of the customer. (The goal here is to get the customer to agree that timeshare is a good idea based on their needs, and some salespeople will just keep going until they can get the customer to agree.) The salesperson takes the customer out on a physical tour of the property and the model suite. (The goal while on the property tour is to eliminate all objections other than money, so that negotiations can begin upon return to the sales center.) The salesperson then takes the customer back to the sales center and shows them how the financing would look on the unit of their preference. If the customer declines this initial offer, a sales manager will be brought to the table: If the customer has no interest, the manager's goal is to ensure that the tour went OK, and that there were no problems other than the money. They will often attempt to offer a special deal from their special (upgrade-exchange or pre-construction) inventory to determine if price would make a difference. If the customer is interested, the manager's goal is to find a unit from his special inventory that will work for them financially. If the customer knows with certainty what they can spend monthly or which unit they want, then the manager can often quickly get to the bottom line. If no sale occurs, then a "Representative of the Developer"  is brought over to see if the customer might be interested in looking at the opportunity again in the future. If so, they offer a low cost lease opportunity. If not, they show the customer to the gift center. The customer reports to the gift center, and exchanges their tour worksheet for their incentive/promotional gift.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 12, 2010)

chemteach said:


> I noticed this resort in the II directory.  Has anyone heard anything about it?  It looks very nice on the Dunes Village website.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info anyone has!



Chemteach, I ask this same question about two (2) weeks ago, because we wanted to exchange into this resort for April 2010.  

No luck with II; but we did received an exhange thru II to Ocean Watch for April 2010.


----------

